# How are your days.. usually?



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

well?


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

no ones voting :cry


----------



## its_Rob (Oct 20, 2008)

I voted it sucks.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Every day is too different to decide which option to choose. Some days are fine while others are awful.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

laura024 said:


> Every day is too different to decide which option to choose. .


That is where I am at. I work, so workdays differ greatly from nonworking days. Days off with my hubby differ from days off alone.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

nightwalker said:


> no ones voting :cry


You have to give people a chance. The poll has only been here less than 2 hours.


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

Amocholes said:


> You have to give people a chance. The poll has only been here less than 2 hours.


lol i know. i'm too impatient.


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

haha someone likes poo


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

My days are usually boring and uneventful.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

_everyday is too different to decide which one option to choose_

Well they aren't _that_ different, but still.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

_*busy, but boring. me needs a life. :yes*_


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

MY days are usually boring but if something eventful does happen my focus is usually on my anxiety & not whatever happens anyway


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

A typical day is very healthy and productive. The weekends are not.


----------



## Bredwh (Jan 24, 2009)

Every day is the same for me: boring.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

They suck.


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

My typical days suck, are boring, and sometimes a little different, but not enough to actually notice. Like, I wear different clothing everyday or wear my hair differently.
Other than that, it's school and/or work, then back home to do whatever is in the house.
Weekends, I try to get out, but sometimes I don't feel up to it at all.


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

Typically every day sucks... because it's either boring, pointless drama, or pointless self-loathing.

Today was a good day, however. It seemed kinda odd initially, when I was just waking up, as the dogs weren't even barking... surely the sign of good things ahead. Beautiful day, clear skies, no smog in the air. Almost got a speeding ticket on the way to school, but the dumbass cop just rolled right past me. Shot some hoops with the guys, and actually didn't suck, for once. So, I couldn't even believe my luck so far, and then I get a call, out of the blue, from this chick I knew (translation: liked) back in high school. We chilled, so to speak. Ended up drunk as hell at 2AM at a Burger King, although not so drunk I was throwing up or anything. Somehow got home. My phone kept ringing for some reason but I didn't even give a damn. Best thing of all: didn't even have to use my AK all day.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

They get a few seconds better after I laugh.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I have my good days, my nervous wreck days, and my melancholy days. It varies.


----------



## Medicine Wheel (Nov 17, 2008)

Mine are boring, i sit in SAS chat all day 
I have a couple days in the month where i actually do something but most of the time i do nothing but sit in SAS chat 

oh yea i eat and i like poo, just thought i'd put that out there


----------



## rachelynn (Sep 12, 2008)

*Can't pick*

I can't really pick. My days vary, but that's just because of my moods and thoughts. I do the same every day, stay home and do whatever.


----------



## Shrike (Feb 5, 2009)

My days generally suck, although I aren't ungrateful for the things I do have.

Nobody likes the feeling on lonelyness, and with that feeling comes boredom I think.

I'm sort of an outcast in the family. I know that I'm loved the same and stuff but quite unlike my 3 other brothers and sister I'm shy, I'm kinda sensetive and I like my own space so I feel like I had never quite fitted in, and that I'm a dissapointment to them.

Sometimes I just feel like very few people understand me or even want to understand me, and it's rather frustrating and tiresome.

Maybe an alien invasion would liven me up a bit!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I neither like nor eat poo, except that one time.

Don't ****ing ask me about my days again.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Usually normal/average, sometimes good/bad.


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

Mercurochrome said:


> I neither like nor eat poo, except that one time.
> 
> Don't ****ing ask me about my days again.


sorry


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

:ditto


----------



## Conquistador (Sep 28, 2006)

Boring. Work, sleep, that's about it.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

6 people eat poo, but only 3 people like it?

Just thought I would point that out.


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

Freedom2010 said:


> 6 people eat poo, but only 3 people like it?
> 
> Just thought I would point that out.


LMAO. i was just about to point out the same thing


----------



## ThisGuyRightHere (Apr 28, 2008)

lets just say i prefer going to work. i look forward to the weekend but then that's usually when i feel my lowest. probably because i'm not doing anything "productive" on the weekends.


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

Yeah i get that too. I get quite a bit of time off with my job, and when i've been off for a while i definately feel a lot lower than usual and start to lose motivation to do things.

But yeah, mostly just boring and routine, with the odd day of horrible anxiety and the occasional day where things are actually good!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Come on...who's voting for every day is a good day?

If everyday was a good day I probably wouldn't have a need to be on this site


----------



## fluffybunnyfeet (Feb 22, 2009)

Freedom2010 said:


> 6 people eat poo, but only 3 people like it?
> 
> Just thought I would point that out.


Let's not get 'anal' about it 

Poo is overrated.

We had an incident over here (Oz) where a woman was dished up poo in her dessert at a restaurant. She ate it. She wasn't happy.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Everyday Is Exactly The Same


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm guessing "I eat poo" is a gag answer, but it actually describes my days perfectly.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

My days are endlessly, mind-numbingly boring.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Aloysius said:


> Everyday Is Exactly The Same


Love that song!


----------



## jijiji (Feb 5, 2011)

i love poo


----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

My typical day consists of me waking up late, rushing to class, eating lunch and dinner by myself and then hitting up the gym. I then make myself do some CBT and/or meditation. At about 9-10 PM I smoke some high quality cannabis and am happy and content with my life for a little while.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Sleep, Eat, work, laugh, surf, eat, internet, eat, sleep, text.

Dream about stuff I've yet to do, and occasionally worry myself to the point of depression.

Oh and eating poo


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

they're ok i guess...


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Well, I'm just depressed right now so I'm voting: "it sucks". :|


----------



## Kakaka (Apr 7, 2010)

_nothing exciting ever happens in my life.

_ Pretty accurate.


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

Mundane, interspersed with moments of extreme stress and panic because of my stupid procrastination habits leaving me with a minute amount of time in which to complete an assignment, and the horror of sometimes having to leave the house.


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

Avg and normal on weekdays...I go to work and then I come home...weekends are a bit more fun because we drive/walk around town.


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

boring. nothing exciting ever happens in my life.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Everyday is dull where I live, no special events, good malls, places to hangout...My area seems more like a giant retirement home...can't wait until my house sells & i'll be back in the states! Yall are LUCKY!


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

I like poo.


----------



## jijiji (Feb 5, 2011)

poooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

I don't see an option for 'Every day is worse than the day before, I no longer want to breathe'.


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

fluffybunnyfeet said:


> We had an incident over here (Oz) where a woman was dished up poo in her dessert at a restaurant. She ate it. She wasn't happy.


uke


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

My days always sucks.


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

sucks is the new normal


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Pretty much the same day, for the past um......7 years, goes like this.

Go to bed usually around the A.M.
Wake up, stretch until my back almost snaps in half, go to the bathroom and take a long streamfull of piss. Walk to the fridge, open it up, close it and open it up again grab a soda (usually pepsi) and if not pepsi, then whatever's in the fridge. Take my pill poppin pills because i'm a pill popper now, (knew that day would come) lay on the couch, watch tv, leave Laptop on 24/7, watch tv and go to sleep. There's much more but i don't want to waste everyone's time. NEXT!


----------



## fate77 (Jan 15, 2012)

Boring... I just sit around locked up in my room constantly :\


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Usually stressful, but weekends are grand.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Boring. Nothing exciting ever happens. Pretty much the same stuff everyday.


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

Sucks.

It's just a question of how much it sucks.


----------



## No Limit (Dec 6, 2005)

Currently I'm not happy with my job so my weekdays are alright. Weekends are better since I don't have to think about work. Really got to step up and start finding a job I enjoy doing so I can be a little happier.


----------



## BehindTheseHazelEyes (Oct 27, 2009)

Uneventful.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Boring  Computer all day mixed with school :rain


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

Was tempted to vote for average or boring with no excitement but then I realized I'm negative and have nothing going on for me at all right now on top of all that so I voted for it sucks because as of right now it does.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Most days I work. Some are good, some are bad depending upon how well I do at work related things and socially. The days I don't work, I have big plans, mostly again related to preparation for upcoming exams and work related things. Most of the time I slack off and feel extremely guilty at the end of the day for wasting the holiday.
Very rarely, I hang out with friends and do social things on my days off.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

They're mostly not bad, but I have periodic moments of depression and self-destructive thoughts.


----------



## brownzerg (Jan 8, 2012)

boring, definitely boring :|


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I'm going to go with...I eat poo.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

I voted boring, everyday is the same since I was 17


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Way too busy.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Boring.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

boring


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Usual day: get up, realize I'm still living this life, wishing i never woke and and waiting all day till evening to go to sleep again. If it were for me, I would sleep non stop, sleeping doesn't come with feelings, it's just great.

My aunt used to joke with me when I used to sleep 12 h, she said like: a life u have, and u sleep it away. In my mind I was like: u have no idea !


----------



## seaghosts (Jan 27, 2012)

Lately they've been sucking. :/


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Voted for it sucks. Because my life is actually rather miserable...


----------

